# Teleconverter for 100mm 2.8l



## Daniel 78d (Jul 31, 2014)

Does anybody know what teleconverter would work best for my 100mm 2.8l since I can't use canon converters?


----------



## scottburgess (Aug 1, 2014)

Daniel 78d said:


> Does anybody know what 2x teleconverter would work best for my 100mm 2.8l since I can't use canon converters?



If you want this strictly for macro, you can use a 12mm extension tube as a spacer to get to 2X with a Canon teleconverter, presuming you already may own one. You lose the ability to focus beyond a short distance though.

Many off-brand converters do not have a protruding element, so there are plenty of choices... I'd tend to lean toward a decent Kenko or Sigma if I were looking, but if you plan to do a lot of photography with something like insects, consider upsizing to a 180mm Macro. The working distance alone is worth it.

It would help, though, if you could specify what your intended photographic targets are, and budget limitations (if any).


----------



## Daniel 78d (Aug 1, 2014)

scottburgess said:


> Daniel 78d said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody know what 2x teleconverter would work best for my 100mm 2.8l since I can't use canon converters?
> ...



Thanks for the reply. The subjects I'm trying to get are flowers and old things outside ( sorry I'm new at this ). I'm trying also to build a good quality macro kit so I'm not so worried about the price at this time.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 1, 2014)

Beware, the 100L doesn't play well with third party teleconverters like Kenko when used on a 5D MK III and newer camera bodies. It just hangs the camera if you have AFMA turned on.

If you want to shoot macro from a longer distance, get a 150mm macro. All the macro lenses tend to be supurb, no matter what brand.


----------



## Daniel 78d (Aug 1, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Beware, the 100L doesn't play well with third party teleconverters like Kenko when used on a 5D MK III and newer camera bodies. It just hangs the camera if you have AFMA turned on.
> 
> If you want to shoot macro from a longer distance, get a 150mm macro. All the macro lenses tend to be supurb, no matter what brand.



Getting a longer native macro lens is a good idea, though I don't know if I want to go all the way into another brand. I like the Canon 180 but it's pretty old, but maybe if they came out with a new one it would be a good option ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 1, 2014)

Daniel 78d said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Beware, the 100L doesn't play well with third party teleconverters like Kenko when used on a 5D MK III and newer camera bodies. It just hangs the camera if you have AFMA turned on.
> ...



The 180L is indeed a fine lens, and I have been bitten by Sigma too many times to go out and buy them, but if I did, their 150mm Macro with OS might be one I'd go for.

http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff/667-sigma150f28oseos

Note that the Sigma is also tested with extenders, which is unusual.


----------



## scottburgess (Aug 1, 2014)

Daniel 78d said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Beware, the 100L doesn't play well with third party teleconverters like Kenko when used on a 5D MK III and newer camera bodies. It just hangs the camera if you have AFMA turned on.
> ...



Our 180mm Macro is our most used macro lens. The extra working distance and narrow background cone make insect and flower photography easier. And it does pair with a 2X teleconverter, for 360mm at twice life size.


----------



## Vivid Color (Aug 1, 2014)

Daniel 78d said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Beware, the 100L doesn't play well with third party teleconverters like Kenko when used on a 5D MK III and newer camera bodies. It just hangs the camera if you have AFMA turned on.
> ...



I had the opportunity to use the Canon 180mm macro recently and I loved it. If you need it now, I'd say get it. Only thing keeping me from getting one is that it is not clear to me that I really need it. And yes, a new version may come out but no one knows when that might be and it might be more expensive.


----------



## Daniel 78d (Aug 1, 2014)

I think the Canon 180 macro does seem like the best option for me. This thread has really helped, thanks for the replies


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Aug 2, 2014)

I use both the Canon 1.4 Mk2 and 2 x Mk3 extenders on my Canon 100 F2.8 Macro with excellent results. I use a 13mm extension tube and manual focus, well who doesn't for static macro subjects? A longer Macro lens may be a better solution but the extenders cost little IQ and have many other uses as well as being cheaper.
I don't see your problem - perhaps I have missed something?


----------



## Canon1 (Aug 2, 2014)

Daniel 78d said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Beware, the 100L doesn't play well with third party teleconverters like Kenko when used on a 5D MK III and newer camera bodies. It just hangs the camera if you have AFMA turned on.
> ...



I rarely recommend brands other than canon for lenses. I recently upgraded my canon 100 macro because I wanted a longer focal length and ended up settling on a sigma 150 dg os. It's exceptionally sharp (and I own a canon 300 f2.8 is ii to compare to it) and is really a fantastic focal length. The only thing that is a con is the AF speed is fairly slow. But I bought this lens to use solely as a macro lens, so AF speed doesn't matter. 

It's a great macro lens... One of the best... And the price is very reasonable.


----------



## Daniel 78d (Aug 3, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> I use both the Canon 1.4 Mk2 and 2 x Mk3 extenders on my Canon 100 F2.8 Macro with excellent results. I use a 13mm extension tube and manual focus, well who doesn't for static macro subjects? A longer Macro lens may be a better solution but the extenders cost little IQ and have many other uses as well as being cheaper.
> I don't see your problem - perhaps I have missed something?



I think I'll go for a longer focal length lens that are natively compatible with canon teleconverters. It's the infinity focus I'm worried about loosing but I'm new at this so it might be as big a deal as I think.


----------



## scyrene (Aug 3, 2014)

For flowers, I'm not sure you need a teleconverter. The 100L macro is a great lens on its own for this sort of subject.

You can pair it with a Kenko TC but the image quality is much degraded, especially wide open. The 180L has a great reputation, but since flowers don't fly away, I don't see that it would be much better (it can blur the background better, but you can make up for that by making sure your backdrops are far away from the subject). The longer focal length is more aimed at things like insects that can be spooked by close approach.


----------



## daemorhedron (Aug 4, 2014)

I'd recommend the Canon Life Size Converter EF. It says it works only for the older 50mm Macro, but it actually works with many lenses. I use it with my 100mm Macro L all the time. =)

Will see if I can put a video together comparing the two.


----------



## Daniel 78d (Aug 4, 2014)

daemorhedron said:


> I'd recommend the Canon Life Size Converter EF. It says it works only for the older 50mm Macro, but it actually works with many lenses. I use it with my 100mm Macro L all the time. =)
> 
> Will see if I can put a video together comparing the two.



Wow really? I've always wondered about that but have read conflicting things about using the converter for anything else. Does it still retain autofocus?


----------



## slclick (Aug 4, 2014)

I say make sure you use a good macro tripod such as a Redged, the Canon dual Macro flash and a focusing rail like the Novoflex Castel-Q. Along with the 100 you'd have an amazing kit with a steady image. I've used mine with the Tamron SP 1.4 TC (same as the higher end Kenko) but the IQ def degrades. If used with the right tools, such as above) you have fantastic cropping ability if the image needs it. Well, ymmv but it works great for me on a 5D3.


----------

